# Uber app drains Iphone 6 battery with IOS 11 even when plugged in.



## Driver2448 (Mar 8, 2017)

The phone won't keep a charge even if it's plugged into the car charger with the app on. Guess I'm taking the next four days off until I start my real full time job on Monday. Anyone else having the problem of the phone not keeping a charge while running the app? 

Charger works fine at home with the app turned off so 99% sure it's the app that is causing the problem.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Car charger doesn’t charge the same voltage as you would at home with a regular charger.

Yes the ios11 is made for hardware of newer phones and while may still be compatible with older phones; it’s not optimal.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Car charger doesn't charge the same voltage as you would at home with a regular charger.


This is correct.
There are also good car chargers and crappy ones.
Invest a little more in a quality one they can actually charge up your phone as fast as a home charger.


----------



## RynoHawk (Mar 15, 2017)

I have had no issues. Also have a 6 with ios 11 and it usually charges while I'm plugged in. Try running the app (offline) while at home and see what happens. If it doesn't drain, it could be your usb adaptor in your car. If it still drains, it could be the charger or the battery.


----------



## rbkg40 (Oct 10, 2017)

I use this charger on my Samsung j7 prime, and charger pax phone at the same time. Also trace your cable with a braided one too. My last cable had a short and I would lose charge.

https://www.anker.com/products/vari...MI7o3bw6D81wIVUTyBCh08pgJ_EAQYASABEgIndvD_BwE


----------



## LAbDog65 (Nov 29, 2016)

I have iPhone 6 with ios 11.2. I have Uber, Lyft,waze and a drive tracking open. I have no problem keeping phone charged plugged into USB port in car. I do have problems though if I use the lighter connection.


----------



## gambler1621 (Nov 14, 2017)

Driver2448 said:


> The phone won't keep a charge even if it's plugged into the car charger with the app on. Guess I'm taking the next four days off until I start my real full time job on Monday. Anyone else having the problem of the phone not keeping a charge while running the app?
> 
> Charger works fine at home with the app turned off so 99% sure it's the app that is causing the problem.


Your charger does not have enough capacity. You need to get a charger that is rated a MINIMUM of 2.0 amp OUTPUT. Higher is better. Running multiple apps with gps uses a lot of juice. Also, when you drive around, your phone bounces between towers, also using more juice. A bad cable will also reduce charging ability. Cables wear out with use.


----------



## Notch Johnson (Dec 17, 2016)

Have you replaced the battery? I have an iphone 6 and just put a new battery in it. If you do not have an apple store near you go to best buy, they are authorized to repair iphones.


----------



## Driver2448 (Mar 8, 2017)

Notch Johnson said:


> Have you replaced the battery? I have an iphone 6 and just put a new battery in it. If you do not have an apple store near you go to best buy, they are authorized to repair iphones.


I'll look into doing that in a few weeks. Just starting a new job this weekend and Uber is really only for gas and a little spending money right now if I'm lucky on trips.

I'll also swing by Walmart and see if there's a better charger that I can get for my car. However I think there might be a short where I'm charging it. Except the charger on the right seems to be working for the dash cam.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

buy an anker car charger and a decent cable anker or other brand name ive had bad cables charge real slowly, etc


----------



## PickEmUp (Jul 19, 2017)

gambler1621 said:


> Your charger does not have enough capacity. You need to get a charger that is rated a MINIMUM of 2.0 amp OUTPUT. Higher is better. Running multiple apps with gps uses a lot of juice. Also, when you drive around, your phone bounces between towers, also using more juice. A bad cable will also reduce charging ability. Cables wear out with use.


What he said.


----------



## gambler1621 (Nov 14, 2017)

Driver2448 said:


> Except the charger on the right seems to be working for the dash cam.


Your existing charger probably still works. It is just not powerful enough for the phone AND all the apps that run when ride sharing. Or, It might be powerful enough for your phone and apps, but not your phone, apps & dash cam. Your dash cam does not use as much energy as your phone and apps together. I would do the following to fix the issue in the order listed:


Unplug the dash cam from the charger and check to see if phone charges faster than it discharges during use. Some chargers share their output equally with all of the ports on the charger. Some have 1 port designated higher output than the other(s).

Replace the cable or charger or both (These are cheap on Amazon [make sure the specs meet or exceed 2.0 amp output])
Replace the battery on the phone
Replace your phone.
Replace your car
Replace the driver
If you get to step 4 and have not fixed the issue, you should reconsider driving for Uber or Lyft. Neither pays enough to justify step 4 or 5.


----------

